# What is the difference between ipad and nook?



## STUPIDGIRL (Mar 28, 2005)

I am looking at getting one of these devices and I was wondering if there is much difference between the two.
I know that the ones I'm looking at that the ipad is about $100 more than the nook. All I want is something to download books to (I am a big reader) and maybe a few games (fruit ninja, angry birds, etc.), that isn't too expensive. Cost for the device is a factor but so is the cost for the things I want to download also.
Which device is better for these type things?

~Susiejo


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

The hardware is very different. The iPad has a much better screen and a faster processor. With the Nook, you can only buy books from Barnes & Noble, and you can only download apps from their app store.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/NOOK-Apps/379003212/

With an iPad, you can buy books from Apple, Amazon, or Barnes & Noble since there are apps available for all of those in the App Store.

You might also want to look at the Nexus 7 which would give you access to the Google Play app store which has apps for Amazon, Barnes & Noble, and Google Books.

http://www.google.com/nexus/


----------



## STUPIDGIRL (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the response. I went ahead and got an iPad. I saw too many bad reviews for the nook, especially about customer service and I have had really good service with Apple so I stuck with what I know. I am happy I did, I really love my iPad. 
Thanks again for your response.


----------

